# Shooting a Bow at Peak Weight



## nwaoutdoorsman (Jun 18, 2007)

I've always heard that its better to shoot a bow at its peak weight. That it will perform better maxed out and even be quiter. Is this true? What are a few opinions?


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

I always shoot my bows maxed out, they make less sound and shoot better.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Heard the same thing myself. The factories have said as much, but I'm not that good to tell the difference. As for being quiter, I'm not all that sure. I thing it depends on the bow, weight of arrow and accessories.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

nwaoutdoorsman said:


> I've always heard that its better to shoot a bow at its peak weight. That it will perform better maxed out and even be quiter. Is this true? What are a few opinions?


You should set the draw weight at what ever is most comfortable for you to shoot,and the weight that shoots your particular arrows most accurate.Every bow is different,each bow will perform better at varying draw weights,they don't have to be maxed out to perform good.Just adjust your draw weight to what ever is the best for your shooting:wink:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

eeekster said:


> You should set the draw weight at what ever is most comfortable for you to shoot,and the weight that shoots your particular arrows most accurate.Every bow is different,each bow will perform better at varying draw weights,they don't have to be maxed out to perform good.Just adjust your draw weight to what ever is the best for your shooting:wink:


:set1_signs009:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

eeekster said:


> You should set the draw weight at what ever is most comfortable for you to shoot,and the weight that shoots your particular arrows most accurate.Every bow is different,each bow will perform better at varying draw weights,they don't have to be maxed out to perform good.Just adjust your draw weight to what ever is the best for your shooting:wink:


Ditto.


----------



## blakeam (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a 02 havoctec that is set at 66 with 70-80 # limbs. still shoots quiet and accurate. go with what works.


----------



## CrookedR (Jun 7, 2007)

So let me ask everyone then; If your draw weight is lets say 70lbs, would you by a bow that has a range from 65 - 75lbs?

I'm hoping to by a bow in the next few months, and this questions keeps coming up in my mind.

CR


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would TRY to get one that maxes near my target weight, but wouldn't obsess over it. Bows with pivoting pockets don't seem to make any more noise when not maxed, and some limb designs lose less preload when backed off than others as well, like the recurve in Hoyt's XT limbs.

I think the whole "noise thing" was started when bows had lim cups that were integrated with the riser. When a limb was backed out it could "slap" the inside of the limb cup and make a nasty sound. Nobody builds them like that now, except for some of the cheaper Dartons. That is a non-issue with pivoting pockets.


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

I usually max it out then back it off a 1/4 turn and check tiller. That way the limb is not fully seated in pocket and the limbsavers can do kill vibration better before it hits the riser. This is just my opinion though, no science to back it up.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

It depends on your comfy draw weight. I happen to be good at 72#, so I max mine out. My allegiance is at 73#, which is good for me.

On a side note.. the 1st three posters have the same avatar, which confused me for a couple of seconds.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

iv heard the same.... i always buy a 60-70 pound bow. and i normally shoot 60. I get the 70 pound bow incase i ever want to up the poundage some. I have somewhere to go.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

well, i was out shopping aorund for bows today... i asked a guy at a pro shop, what would be wrong with getting a 70 pound bow, and shooting 60 pounds, (getting the higher poundage incase i ever wanted to increase weight), he said that was a really bad idea and such. not to do it. any more opinions?


and OT, do most bows that max out at say, 60 pounds. max out at exactly 60. or is it like 61 or 62, something just a hair more then the 'max'?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

The axle to axle and all specifications are check with the bow maxed out. By turning the bolts you are detuning the bow some. Therefore, a 60# bow maxed will be more efficient than a 70# bow set at the minimum. I have very few bows however that I run at max. I like to tune the bow for the arrow and release, etc. 



blakeam said:


> I have a 02 havoctec that is set at 66 with 70-80 # limbs. still shoots quiet and accurate. go with what works.


Your bow was never designed for this much reduction. Your bolts do not have enough thread engagement and eventually the threads may strip. Now, you can detune the bow some with the cable and strings, but the bow will never shoot to it potential and would you would be better off have 70# limbs.


----------



## TrykonXLHunter (Jul 13, 2007)

After i maxed mine out at #71 it seemed the string made alot more noise. Shoots about the same. Put on another set of them limbsaver guys that go in between the limbs and it took the noise away. now shoots silent. 
TrykonXL #71
easton epic st 340 28"
100gr fp and muzzys


----------

